

Is Doxygen Dead? - hsmyers

The Doxygen news list seems moribund. Does anyone know one way or the other? Documenting minds want to know!
======
makecheck
The web site was last updated on the 19th (7 days ago)
[<http://www.stack.nl/~dimitri/doxygen/>]. Seems alive to me.

~~~
hsmyers
The web site is fine--- I'm talking about the list...

